# CPT for adjustment of Lap Band in office



## annevan1213 (Jun 30, 2015)

When a patient returns to the surgeon's office for adjustment of the lap band, what is the CPT code charged?  Basically the physician injects or removes saline from the band itself.  This is done outside of the 90 day global period.  

Thanks.  Any information is appreciated.


----------



## ELAINEH (Jul 1, 2015)

*lap band adjustment*

My office has been using S2083 for all insurances other than medicare.

Elaine Hudak,CPC-A
NSLIJ N Shore Surgical Specialists


----------



## lisa.gullo (Jul 9, 2015)

We also use s2083 for all payers except Medicare (43999) with a dx of V53.51


----------



## bmyers (Jul 13, 2015)

I read somewhere where when doing a lap band adj in the office that you are to could with appropriate E/M code.


----------

